# Model Year 2013 Lease Residual Values for July (complete listing)



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Again these are for standard lease mileage allowance (i.e., 15k mi/yr).
You can add 2% for 12k, or add 3% for 10k low-mileage leases...

Now go make your deals!

:thumbup:










**Note: *Loyalty Cash* is only available to current BMWFS customers, or those who had
a contact terminate or mature within the past 12 months...

:bigpimp:


----------



## DJHakim (Feb 15, 2006)

Loyalty cash is issued as a cap cost reduction?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

DJHakim said:


> Loyalty cash is issued as a cap cost reduction?


Can be that or if not CR then drive-offs.

:thumbup:


----------



## SD330i (Mar 22, 2006)

*Thank You !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*



Jon Shafer said:


> Again these are for standard lease mileage allowance (i.e., 15k mi/yr).
> You can add 2% for 12k, or add 3% for 10k low-mileage leases...
> 
> Now go make your deals!
> ...


Thanks Jon, So I can assume for a 2013 335i Sport Sedan on a 3 year 12,000 mile lease the Residual is 61%. Much appeciated. Are these locked in ? Or , is it the best available when we sigh the Lease papers before we go fly back to South Carolina for the PCD in the Fall ?:bigpimp::thumbup:


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Get Pre-Approved Now!!!*



SD330i said:


> Thanks Jon, So I can assume for a 2013 335i Sport Sedan on a 3 year 12,000 mile lease the Residual is 61%. Much appeciated. Are these locked in ?
> Or , is it the best available when we sigh the Lease papers before we go fly back to South Carolina for the PCD in the Fall ?:bigpimp::thumbup:


If you get pre-approved now, you will empowered to make that call. A word to the wise, it's always better to have a pre-approval/rate lock. It literally takes 5 minutes to complete
the online application, and then you are protected whichever way the rates go...

Just be sure to input "BMW Santa Barbara" as your dealer at the end...

:bigpimp:

https://creditapp.bmwusa.com/Apply


----------



## speedjunkie (Aug 26, 2004)

The residual for the AH 3 looks pretty strong....


----------



## onelsdplease (Jul 14, 2012)

Are customers of MINI FS eligible for the loyalty cash? I've been told yes by MINI owners who claimed they got it and I was told just two days ago by a BMW dealer there is no owner loyalty program even though he was reading the same chart.

Thanks.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

onelsdplease said:


> Are customers of MINI FS eligible for the loyalty cash? I've been told yes by MINI owners who claimed they got it and I was told just two days ago by a BMW dealer there is no owner loyalty program even though he was reading the same chart.
> 
> Thanks.


Great question. The answer is "no". I have a current MINI customer who has an active BMWFS account who was under the impression that he was a candidate. The resounding reply from BMWFS was that whoever said that he was had made a mistake...



This confirmed my suspicion as I used to be the GSM of a store that handled both BMW and 
Land Rover (both financed by BMWFS at the time), and the policy has always been that you cannot cross brands. BMW "loyalty" means exactly that I am afraid to say...


----------



## onelsdplease (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for the clarification. Same organization, same BMW Bank, different car make on the loan. So it blindly goes.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

onelsdplease said:


> Thanks for the clarification. Same organization, same BMW Bank, different car make on the loan. So it blindly goes.


I hear/read a lot of people claim that a MINI is a BMW. It really isn't, just like a Land Rover wasn't (when BMW owned that brand).
They shared some things, but they are not the same. An analog would be Audi/Porsche/Skoda/VW/.
Audi does not reward VW buyers with loyalty, nor does Porsche (or vice-versa)...

BMW also owns Rolls-Royce. Rollers are not Bimmers either...

:dunno:


----------



## MonkeyCMonkeyDo (Jun 9, 2012)

I think at the end of the day it is the wording that is the problem, and from a legal-ese standpoint probably trouble. In reality the loyalty cash "statement" should be something to the effect of ... drivers of a *current bmw model* utilizing BMW Financial Services or having completed their payments with BMWFS in the last 12 months. By simply stating that you have to have a current BMWFS account makes the argument against MINI invalid as MINI Financial Services is simply a fictitious business name as true owner of the note is in fact BMWFS. The lawyers at my company would never have allowed promotions to leave corporate with as much ambiguity as most of the BMW ones contain.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

MonkeyCMonkeyDo said:


> I think at the end of the day it is the wording that is the problem, and from a legal-ese standpoint probably trouble. In reality the loyalty cash "statement" should be something to the effect of ... drivers of a *current bmw model* utilizing BMW Financial Services or having completed their payments with BMWFS in the last 12 months. By simply stating that you have to have a current BMWFS account makes the argument against MINI invalid as MINI Financial Services is simply a fictitious business name as true owner of the note is in fact BMWFS. The lawyers at my company would never have allowed promotions to leave corporate with as much ambiguity as most of the BMW ones contain.


Unfortunately, what has been posted here is usually just a "snippet".

It does as a matter of fact state "*Eligible former BMW customers* are those defined as those whose prior contracts..."

Sorry...


----------



## onelsdplease (Jul 14, 2012)

BMWUSA.COM:
Loyalty Cash is a $750 credit against the MSRP of the final purchase, loan or lease on a X5 xDrive50i through July 31, 2012. $750 Loyalty Cash available for returning BMW customers only. 

KUNI BMW.COM:
$750 LOYALTY CASH WHEN YOU LEASE OR FINANCE ANY NEW 2012 OR 2013 BMW.
***8226;Customer will be required to provide proof of ownership if not a previous or current BMW FS customer in order to validate eligibility and must be included in the funding package

Three sources, three versions. See your dealer for details.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

onelsdplease said:


> BMWUSA.COM:
> Loyalty Cash is a $750 credit against the MSRP of the final purchase, loan or lease on a X5 xDrive50i through July 31, 2012. $750 Loyalty Cash available for returning BMW customers only.
> 
> KUNI BMW.COM:
> ...


What are you trying to say?



There is only one truth, and perhaps some misunderstanding, or misinterpretation. So, no....

The loyalty funds must be disclosed on the contract, and the only way to do that is as a "rebate" or "non-cash credit".

It's black and white...

:dunno:

Please explain what you are trying to say; I'll try to make it more clear for you.


----------



## onelsdplease (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm just pointing out the multiple versions of the program presented by different websites.

my dealer says no program at all
your op says current or recent BMWFS customers only
BMWUSA says repeat BMW customers with no defined required involvement of past, current, or future FS (this is propogated on many dealer websites)
Kuni BMW website specifically says current or recent BMW owners with no previous FS involvement required

My recent experience trying to buy a Z4 35is disclosed dealers misstating facts more than half the time. The one closest to me would have me believe the 2013 Z4 does not start production until late August and lease terms won't be available until October "when the cars arrive."

The truth is an elusive thing when BMWUSA constantly defaults to "see your dealer." I appreciate the time you spend trying to keep customers accurately informed.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

onelsdplease said:


> I'm just pointing out the multiple versions of the program presented by different websites.
> 
> my dealer says no program at all
> your op says current or recent BMWFS customers only
> ...


Thanks. When I first started this site (actually long before that) I had a penchant for posting actual/confidential internal BMW documents for all to see, and that it really why people were drawn to the site -- to get the real truth so that when they went to go buy their cars they were armed with facts, and could disarm any salesperson. A lot has changed over the past 14 years, and I no longer am able to get away with doing what I used to do. What I can tell you is that what I do post here in the forums you can take to the bank. Short of posting the actual docs, in most cases I will post everything that you need to know to be a prudent buyer... When I post I am usually paraphrasing or restating verbatim the relevant facts -- whatever the issue -- in such a way that I keep you informed and keep myself out of trouble. In this specific case, it is exactly as I have posted. I love it when people tell me that when they walk into their local dealer that they know more about the cars or programs than the person helping them. It gives me a true sense of purpose and is very rewarding...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

I kind of see this line of questioning. In the past, BMWFS had loyalty based on being with BMWFS, not just owning a BMW. However, some research shows a few dealer websites have mention of just owning now meeting eligibility requirements.

Take BMW of Austin for example:

Loyalty Cash-BMW Owners! Get up to $750 ADDITIONAL CASH for driving a BMW in the last year!! Just announced!

Up to $750 Additional BMW Fianancial Services Loyalty Cash towards the financing or leasing of many new BMW's through BMW Financial Services!

HURRY! Program ONLY good until August 31st! *Must be a current owners of a BMW or have proof that you sold your BMW within the last 12 months.*

http://www.bmwofaustin.com/bmw-cash-rebate-loyalty-cash-bmw-owners--dealer-8507-sid-28808.html

So, BMW has finally made their loyalty program a real loyalty program, not just for those who are one year out of BMWFS? If so, that's really good news.


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JustinTJ said:


> I kind of see this line of questioning. In the past, BMWFS had loyalty based on being with BMWFS, not just owning a BMW. However, some research shows a few dealer websites have mention of just owning now meeting eligibility requirements.
> 
> Take BMW of Austin for example:
> 
> ...


I stand corrected, and I apologize for any misunderstandings. In the past, the rule has ALWAYS been FS customers only.

If you read the first (program summary) page of the 16-page bulletin, the wording is the same as it has always been (previous BMWFS customers only). "BMW is proud to introduce a $750 lease / APR loyalty cash offer for current customers and those former customers whose contract either matured or traded in their BMW within the last 12 months."

If you read the FAQ page it says plainly, "Current or former BMW Car/SAV customers (regardless of model year) who have had a prior contract terminated or sold their vehicle within the last 12 months are eligible for the loyalty offers."

Then, buried back on page #13, on the Funding Form it reads:

*Customer Eligibility*

***8226; Loyalty Program is available for current or former BMW Car/SAV customers with any model year vehicle who purchase or lease a new eligible MY12 or MY13 BMW from an authorized BMW dealer.

***8226; Current customers do not have to trade in their vehicle to qualify.

***8226; Eligible former BMW customers are defined as those who sold their vehicle within 12 months of credit submission or whose prior contract with BMW FS terminated within 12 months of credit submission.

***8226; The vehicle may have been purchased or leased, new or used.

***8226; Customer will be required to provide proof of ownership if not a previous or current BMW FS customer in order to validate eligibility.

***8226; Lease/APR Cash is extended to individuals residing in the same household as the qualifying customer. Proof of residency must be provided in order to receive the household loyalty. BMW Lease/APR Cash is non-transferable to other family members or friends outside the household.

So there you have it...

:bigpimp:

The explanation that I got from the Retailer Communication Center (RCC) is that this special new program is not just a BMWFS program, but also a BMWNA program.

Now, get out there and see your dealers!!! The only kicker is that you MUST have owned a BMW in the past 12 months, and be able to prove it!!

:supdude:

EDIT: Please trust that I am no dummy. I have a Master's Degree and had been employed as a graduate school professor for the past four years until returning to the world of BMW retailing. I am starting to think that I need a PhD to make sense out of our new marketing bulletins...


----------



## JustinTJ (Jun 1, 2011)

Good lord, a 16 page bulletin for a loyalty program? Ugh, I would have missed it too, but as you know Jon I am an OCD researcher. When onelsdplease made that post, it got me thinking because I had never seen it worded like that before either.

Now the real question Jon, why are you up at 5:49 in the morning? And I assume like most loyalty, it's eligible for ED?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

JustinTJ said:


> Good lord, a 16 page bulletin for a loyalty program? Ugh, I would have missed it too, but as you know Jon I am an OCD researcher. When onelsdplease made that post, it got me thinking because I had never seen it worded like that before either.
> 
> Now the real question Jon, why are you up at 5:49 in the morning? And I assume like most loyalty, it's eligible for ED?


The bulletin wasn't exclusively for the OLP program...  But you get the drift.

I suffer from severe chronic lower back pain, and I awoke at 4:30 in tears and could no longer stay in bed this morning, so I grabbed an ice pack and logged in...


----------

